# Winterizing Hwh Bypass



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Got around to winterizing the outback today (or at least starting. Finally found the pump in the garage (i'm gonna have to take a picture of gilligans work with the pump upside down and not secured to anything). Drained the hwh and found the inside unit. My question is this. I have only one valve on the cold water side. Looks like this members setup










Am I assuming right that there is a check valve on the hot water side up top? Or should I be installing another bypass valve on the hot water side so no antifreeze goes back into the tank?

Also my anoid rod is only one season old. Do you guys replace the rod each year? or how often>


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

forceten said:


> Got around to winterizing the outback today (or at least starting. Finally found the pump in the garage (i'm gonna have to take a picture of gilligans work with the pump upside down and not secured to anything). Drained the hwh and found the inside unit. My question is this. I have only one valve on the cold water side. Looks like this members setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have I seen that picture before? To answer your question there are checkvalves on the inlet and outlet of the water heater. All you need to do it twist the bypass valve and pump in the pink. You will need to remove the anoid rod to see how badly it is corroded to tell when it will need to be replaced. James


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Is it the best thing to eventually add a valve to the top part? Just in case sooner or later the check valve going bad and letting anti freeze back into the hot water heater. Or do the check valves rarely go bad?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I can only remember of one member having issues with a checkvalve in the water heater this year. There have been some other that had issues with the city water connection/checkvalve. For the most part I would say no need to just carry a spare then you could use it or save someone elses camping trip. James


----------

